# Elitar Pipe



## Nailedit77 (9/11/16)

The Elitar Pipe is cool, sophisticated and elegant in appearance. It brings you back to the old days with its timeless classic design and premium finish. Powered by single 18650 battery with 75W maximum output, Elitar presents a 0.66-inch OLED screen, having TC/Power/BYPASS/TCR modes available. E-liquid filling can be easily achieved by simply removing the top cap and injecting into the side holes. Featuring an upgradeable firmware, the Elitar Pipe can perfectly satisfy you on a daily basis. The innovative leak resistant cup design atomizer allows to enjoy the best vaping experience ever.


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

I've wanted a pipe-styled vape for a while now, but I don't think I like the "squareness" of this one. As a combo kit it does look pretty cool in terms of functionality, and the fact that it uses 18650s as opposed to some poor performing (in terms of mah) built in battery. I also like that the firing button is on the shank. But aesthetically the Smoks look better (apart from their new one - ewww!).

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## foGGyrEader (9/11/16)

I'm still smoking my briars (real pipes), and as far as I'm concerned a 'vape pipe' is blasphemy. Not so serious but you get my meaning

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

